# Not a DSLR, but...



## Ozarker (Feb 8, 2018)

Cell phone sized camera at a high end DSLR price. Anyone have one of these? Kinda cool.

https://light.co/camera


----------



## SkynetTX (Feb 19, 2018)

I've just checked the site and have the following problems:
1. The sample images are downscaled so we can not tell how good the original ones were and does not have the exif tag.
2. The high resolution images you can download are in png format so they does not have any exif information.
3. In my opinion it makes no sense to have 16 small sensor. The PowerShot G1 X Mark III has an APS-C sensor with a 24-72mm focal range that is very close to 24-70mm range of the general purpose lenses, weigh less, and costs only about $1200.
4. There's no information about the size of the sensors. No matter if you have 16 or 32 or 64 if they are smaller than the ones in a smartphone. Bigger sensor = higher image quality. It's better to have one large sensor since the missing details *can not be processed* no matter how good the software is.

I'd wait for some reviews from trusted sources and some unedited and downloadble jpg samples with exif.


----------



## -1 (Feb 22, 2018)

It's in camera stitching... The iPhone 7 Plus have that solution with two lenses working in tandem but it does not seem to have gathered any long term enthusiasm.


----------



## snoke (Feb 22, 2018)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Cell phone sized camera at a high end DSLR price. Anyone have one of these? Kinda cool.
> 
> https://light.co/camera



Light Field Camera
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Light-field_camera

Lytro already fail:
https://www.lytro.com/


----------

